# =[ I cancelled my order.



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The more I think about it, the more upset I find myself. I was on the verge of canceling my order for the Kindle this morning, but decided to wait a little while. The idea that I have waited two months on a product that Amazon knew they would be replacing without any word deeply bothers me.I have spent money on a cover, skin and SD card that I have received and more on items that are on the way.I am nearly ready to just consider it money lost on what I already have, send back what is on the way and tell Amazon where to place their new Kindle. Comments?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I will admit to having very similar feelings.
My difference is mine was an XMas gift, but I have ordered accessories etc...

I just think there is something a little dishonest about logging up months of back-orders and then having the new version etc...
I am sure I am in the minority on this, but it might have been more honest to NOT take additional orders for the past 2+ months.

Explaining a  gap between versions I and II

Feeling a little bit screwed...
Eric


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would wait until the announcement on Monday. Just because there might be a new model doesn't mean you have to get it. I'm sure you will be given an option. If you decide to get a new version, I'm sure you can sell the skin and cover here. I think there will be an sd slot on the new product.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> I will admit to having very similar feelings.
> My difference is mine was an XMas gift, but I have ordered accessories etc...
> 
> I just think there is something a little dishonest about logging up months of back-orders and then having the new version etc...
> ...


Dishonest , That's my problem as well.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

They will likely sell Kindle 1's since people will be returning their recently bought ones if they've not had a chance to use them much, to get the Kindle 2.

 You can then be happy with that and your accessories, as with most of us who enjoy our Kindles.

 Or, you can sell what you've bought right here in the section of the forum for that or even on ebay.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

It well well may have taken longer for the K2 to be developed and manufactured than they originally thought.  I agree with you though, I would be very upset if I had had to wait for a long time, unless it was because of Oprah's offer.  I received mine within a couple of weeks back last spring.

I would not cancel my order though, wait and see what option you have, you can always cancel before shipping.  And as Kathy said you probably could sell your accessories here on the KBs.  You will love your kindle, new or old, it is a wonderful reading device and it honestly in the long run will save you money.  

Just hang in there y'all - it will all work out for the best in the long run.  (Of course, I can be positive, a beautiful day, 60 deg now heading to 80, beautiful blue skies, yada yada yad)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree. I have my Kindle since july. I love it. I have all kinds of accessories for it. The Kindle is only a little over a year old and now they are already coming out with a new Kindle.  I just hope they keep updateing the Kindle I already have. I would wait before I cancel my order to see if there will be a choice that you will be offered between Kindle 1 and Kindle 2. I have no plans to change. I have too much invested in the Kindle I already have.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I would wait until the announcement on Monday. Just because there might be a new model doesn't mean you have to get it. I'm sure you will be given an option. If you decide to get a new version, I'm sure you can sell the skin and cover here. I think there will be an sd slot on the new product.


It isn't that I have to choose between the new models(once again assuming the will be a choice), it is the idea of Amazon taking all these orders knowing that they would be introducing the new model before they would be delivered. Even if it is a better model for the same price, it smacks of bait and switch. And if I cancell I will be done with everything Kindle, including this board, even though I have enjoyed my time here.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

intinst said:


> It isn't that I have to choose between the new models(once again assuming the will be a choice), it is the idea of Amazon taking all these orders knowing that they would be introducing the new model before they would be delivered. Even if it is a better model for the same price, it smacks of bait and switch. And if I cancell I will be done with everything Kindle, including this board, even though I have enjoyed my time here.


I hope you would not leave the board. I feel letdown too. I wish they could have waited before Kindle 2 came out.It makes me wonder if a new Kindle is coming out a little over a year after the first Klndle came out will there be a new kindle out every year or so.


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, I don't know, guys.  While I don't think it was the wisest thing for Amazon to do I think I understand why they may have done it.  If they mean to continue to offer and support both versions of the K and had to wait for the shipment of K2s (and more K1s?) to arrive, they would have had a bigger mess of orders on their hands if they had let everyone know earlier of the K2 debut.  This way, if they intend to offer a choice to those of us waiting they can take care of that and THEN deal with the new orders for the K2.  

Like I said.....maybe not the best plan because I don't think they gave any thought to how committed Kindle parents are to dressing up their children.  I waited because I just wanted to see it and feel it before I made any decisions on accessories, but I know a lot of you have shelled out good money in preparation for the big day.

Hang in there and I think we'll all be happy eventually no matter which one we choose.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> They will likely sell Kindle 1's since people will be returning their recently bought ones if they've not had a chance to use them much, to get the Kindle 2.
> 
> You can then be happy with that and your accessories, as with most of us who enjoy our Kindles.
> 
> Or, you can sell what you've bought right here in the section of the forum for that or even on ebay.


I thought there was only a 30 day return policy for the kindle. I've been waiting now over 2 months for mine, so I think there hasn't been any shipped within the last 30 days other than possibly some refurbished ones, I think all the rest came from ebay.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

intinst said:


> It isn't that I have to choose between the new models(once again assuming the will be a choice), it is the idea of Amazon taking all these orders knowing that they would be introducing the new model before they would be delivered. Even if it is a better model for the same price, it smacks of bait and switch. And if I cancell I will be done with everything Kindle, including this board, even though I have enjoyed my time here.


I understand you frustration. I haven't had mine long either and wonder if I would have chosen the new model. I wanted one the Christmas before when they sold out and was so disappointed. I quit even watching for them to come out again. This year my children decided to buy it early in case of a sell out and gave it to me for Christmas. I just hate the idea that you would miss out on enjoying the Kindle. Once it is in your hands and you start using it, I know you would think it worth the wait.


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

I can empathize with the frustration some people feel...

But to cancel my order now, or to even seriously consider canceling my order now, seems a bit premature for me.  I want to see what Amazon announces on Monday, and even then I will give myself some time to consider the options.

IMO, letting orders pile up on one version of the product knowing that another would be introduced is extremely poor customer service.  There is a 'bait and switch' aspect to it as in 'order this, and we will send you something else'.  Having the option to cancel is small consolation to me.  OTH - I haven't paid for anything yet so there really is no 'contract' between me and Amazon.  

Fortunately I held off on ordering a lot of accessories until I had the Kindle in hand.  I did order an M-Edge cover that may or may not work now. While I suspect I can sell it or return it, that is more hassle than I want.  But I consider that *my* mistake.  It was my decision to do that.  Amazon didn't make any attempt to sell Kindle accessories to me.  I bought that cover based on the recommendation of Kindle owners - not Amazon's recommendation.  I'm not upset with anybody but me about that decision and I'm really not too worked up about it at all because I do have options.

I knew that ordering an item without seeing and holding it could result in disappointment - the same could be said for ordering an item that is not in stock I suppose.    

For now I'm going to give Amazon the benefit of the doubt and wait to see what happens on Monday.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

ELDogStar said:


> I just think there is something a little dishonest about logging up months of back-orders and then having the new version etc...
> I am sure I am in the minority on this, but it might have been more honest to NOT take additional orders for the past 2+ months.
> 
> Explaining a gap between versions I and II
> ...


I'm with you 100%.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Anita said:


> IMO, letting orders pile up on one version of the product knowing that another would be introduced is extremely poor customer service.


I think it goes beyond poor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Since they are rolling out the firmware upgrade before Monday, don't you think that has something to do with the announcement?  I don't think us K-1 owners are going to lose anything, even if they come out with K-2 (I'll believe it when they say it).  

Would you rather they said when you ordered, don't order new because K-2 is coming out sometime in 2009 and you should just wait another six months?  Bird in the hand works for me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Bird in the hand works for me.


Yes, bird in the hand. Amazon's hand, me the bird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I observe that it would be, perhaps, just as wrong to offer a product for sale that is not yet available. . . .

I expect that Amazon will fill the orders for K1 with K1 unless the purchaser requests to switch to K2.  I expect purchasers will get e-mail explaining options.

I feel for those who have purchased accessories that might not now work, but that is the risk you chose.  I mean, there HAS been talk of a K2 since late last summer. . . .

Not intending in any way to trivialize folks concerns. . . .apolgies to any who may think I have.

Ann


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I feel like a chump... they should have told us that a new kindle was coming out with xxx features for xxx price, that the original kindle would still be available for xxx price when we ordered back in December and January.  At least we would know and would not have purchased all this stuff. Plus, they obviously have a relationship with m-edge etc... they sell the stuff on their site.  They should have annouced the K2 specs sooner to give a chance for the acessories to catch up with the new version.

I am a chump since I'm going to buy it anyway and not cancel  my order in protest!  I want it now! I wish I had it!  I'm too stupid to live..........


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I really sympathize with all of you who have been waiting for Kindles and preparing and now don't know if your accessories will work or what your choices will be and are understandably frustrated.

Two things--have patience.  As several have said, we'll all know more after the announcement on Monday.  You've waited this long, you can wait a few more days before making an important decision.

Also, think of all the reasons you decided that a Kindle was the right choice for you.  Have those really changed?  From what I've read, for most of us, ordering a Kindle was NOT an impulse, but a carefully thought out purchase (after all, it's not cheap!)  All of the reasons you decided to buy a Kindle are still true.  Spend the same amount of time deciding whether NOT to get the Kindle and review all the reasons you got in the queue....

Accessories can be dealt with (and for me, an extra SD card can be used in several ways, not just in my Kindle, but in my camera, my PDA, as a storage disk for moving files between computers, as a gift to the grandkids who store all their photos on them...).

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It is not the accessories or the choice between 2 Kindles it is the idea of waiting over 2 months for a product that I ordered in good faith. Yes I was told there would be a waiting period, I understood that. I do not understand how Amazon is handling this now.I am angry in a way that I have not been in several years.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I think that Betsy's words are wise. Also, I think this new model, and the timing of its release, reflects Amazon's newness at the hardware game - and not malice or capriciousness on their part. 

The timing of new product announcements is a big deal, and I'm certain they hoped to have Kindle 2 out before Christmas. So they probably had some hard decisions to make about how to handle that. But, knowing Amazon, they'll do their best to treat their customers right. 

If you do end up with a Kindle 2, I hope our boards can be a convenient way of reselling those items to others who have the first-Gen Kindle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

As usual, Harvey is a voice of reason. As for the accessories, both my daughter and I got Kindles for Christmas. I have bought my cover and skin, but a new skin is something I would look at. I would also look to buy a cover for my daughter if she wanted one. Believe me this forum loves accessories and you should be able to sell them at the price you paid. I for one, would not expect you to loose money on items.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I personally think it was inconsiderate of Amazon to not give a heads up, to customers waiting two months to receive there Kindle.
They continued to sell us there accessories, for K1. And had to know about the trend to dress the Kindle.
And of course, I would want the latest version of Kindle, since I have never had the K1.

All of us that bought things for our Kindles during the wait, will lose money. Why would someone buy a Oberon cover from me, when they could get it brand new from Oberon?
And NO ONE, wants to lose money in this economy.

I am very disappointed.... this will create anxiety and added stress, to what should have been an E ride.

* I hope you are right Kathy, thanks for adding that!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am not worried about the money spent for accessories. I will send back the package that will arrive in the next couple of days. The SD card has other uses. The Strangedog cover can be given away. Principles of a company do matter. Amazon has not shown that they have many in this case


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

At this point, there are still a lot of ifs...until we hear the announcement on Monday, we don't really know what's going on.  IF there's a K2 coming, if you have an option of a K1 or a K2, if the K2 has features you wanted or not...right now we don't know anything for sure.  

If a K2 is coming out, yes, Amazon could have handled it better. Being angry/annoyed/frustrated/whatever you're feeling is appropriate.  I'm a firm believer in contacting the company to let them know when you're unhappy.  Amazon has contact information on their website, by all means use it.

I'm just saying, before canceling an order you've been willing to wait for, know your options and think it through.  Does canceling your order affect only Amazon or does it affect you too?  You ordered the Kindle and waited all this time because you thought it would be a good thing--has that changed?  Kick back, have a sip of your favorite comfort beverage and kick it around...once you know what your options are. 

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoa. I think before you get so upset, you might want to find out what the situation is with your order. I would call Amazon. I think someone else did and was told they would still get the K1. I do not know how Amazon will handle this, but neither do you. Your anger is based on assumptions, though you may end up with good reason to be angry... I'd at least talk to them first. If Amazon gives you the option of the K1 _or_ the K2, then I would say you have an advantage most of us don't. 
As long as you have the option of getting the one you ordered (and no one really knows for sure the answer to that) and if this is what you want, then what is the problem? Worse case scenario, they have ceased production on the K1s and do not have enough to fill the existing orders. Other than having all these accessories you pre ordered, is there a reason you do not want the K2? If so, I think you will have no problem finding one on eBay or through the sell section here (heck I might sell you mine ). 
I really do understand your frustration but keep in mind, these are all still rumors. Amazon has not announced anything officially, till their Monday news conference I would just take a deep breath and take some comfort in Amazon's reputation for great customer service. I do not think they intend to leave anyone unhappy.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

I so sympathize with those of you still waiting for your Kindles.  The uncertainty and guesswork are killers.  

My husband ordered mine in December, and I had it for Christmas.  (BTW, I really don't understand that!  He ordered later than a lot of you - from the dates I have seen on this Board - and had it in time for the holiday.  Hmmm....)  Now, he's doing the I-told-you-so-dance.  He did ask me what I was going to do when Amazon came out with a new version, and I confidently explained to him that Amazon was just going to do software updates.  No new version for quite a while.

"I told you so, I told you so."  He's really going to be walking funny soon!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well put Octochick


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Silver said:


> "I told you so, I told you so." He's really going to be walking funny soon!


LMAO! Aren't husbands delightful?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I wouldn't worry just yet, we aren't sure about anything.  Maybe the Kindle 2 we see isn't really the same thing, it could lack the sd card...etc.  They might sell both for the same price because the new one may lack something the K1 has.  If you bought K1 you should be delivered K1.  I wouldn't be upset yet...and its possible they aren't even making the K2 available this Feb....it could be longer.  They might just be previewing it.  I bet Amazon will take care of you


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been waiting 51 day for my K and according to the estimated shipping dates, it will be another 30-40 days.  I knew that when I placed my order.  Even with all the rumors flying, my order hasn't changed.  I haven't been charged for my order either.

I don't think Amazon has done anything wrong with taking back orders.  They are not taking anyone's money until they fulfill the order.  IF they announce the K2, then I'll have the option to cancel my order if I don't want it.  They may still offer the K1 if someone doesn't want K2.  Who knows.  Also, why would Amazon stop selling the accessories to K1 when there are so many people who own it currently just because they are supposedly coming out with a new K?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

It would be silly to cancel now for sure, but there is no doubt that those pictures Harvey found are legit.  There is no doubt that K2 will be released on Monday.  The big thing left to find out is the fate and pricing of K1 and what the added features we'd get with K2 are (other than the obvious: thinner, better button placement, and more asthetically pleasing look to the eye).


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I personally think it was inconsiderate of Amazon to not give a heads up, to customers waiting two months to receive there Kindle.
> They continued to sell us there accessories, for K1. And had to know about the trend to dress the Kindle.
> And of course, I would want the latest version of Kindle, since I have never had the K1.
> 
> ...


You've expressed my thoughts exactly. I purchased all my accessories - except the skin from DecalGirl - through Amazon. I have the M-Edge and a light as well as an extra charger and car charger (it's a long ride to work and I'm the passenger...) I'm not just annoyed - I'm angry!! When I'm buying something in this price range, I always choose to buy the most current model with the most updated features. That's what I thought I was doing. Now two months and a lot of money later I find out there's a change!!?? It would be one thing if I ordered and RECEIVED what I thought I was buying - but this comes as a slap in the face after waiting all this time. Now I can either get the current model and lose out on some of the money I've already spent, or go with something older for about the same price knowing (well, not really... but probably) there have been improvements made to what we bought. They held back from shipping K1's, but willingly took our money for accessories on it. I don't know how they could've addressed the situation or done things differently, but somehow it still feels like I was hit with a sucker punch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Laurie and Mindkinder--

If you're angry, by all means tell Amazon.  I believe strongly in letting the business you're mad at know that you're mad and why.

Just to point out, when you buy third party accessories through Amazon, they are merely a clearinghouse.  It's a computerized transaction.  They don't have someone reviewing each purchase.  They don't know if you bought the skin for yourself or for someone else who has a K1 or because you collect skins.

Someone might buy a cover from you because they could get it quicker than going through the company.  (It's still brand new, never been on a Kindle, right.)  Or because it doesn't cost any different but they want that cover and buying it from you gets them one AND helps you.  Our members are like that.

Betsy


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

The only way I can see Amazon handling this in a way that will be satisfactory (to me at least) is give me an option.  You can get the K1 next week for $299 and we'll credit you back the $60 to your gift card balance (or some other lower price than $359) OR you can go with a K2 that will deliver/ship/whatever starting on Feb. 24 (for the $359 you have paid).

Given that option, I will most likely go with the K1 (I have my accessories) as I want it ASAP to accompany me on upcoming travel.

Thoughts?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Laurie and Mindkinder--
> 
> If you're angry, by all means tell Amazon. I believe strongly in letting the business you're mad at know that you're mad and why.
> 
> ...


I did send an email this morning expressing my anger. I'll probably get the standard "you'll be happy" response. I'm sure I will be happy with my Kindle whether it's K1 or K2 - I'm just not happy with how I was treated.
I hope you're right (and you probably are) about other people on the board being willing to purchase accessories from us. That would at least take some of the sting out this mess. And I'm probably getting angry too soon because at this point everything is still just speculation. I wish that %$^* announcement was today instead of having to wait until Monday!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't understand why you'd buy a bunch of extra crap for your Kindle when you haven't even held it yet and you might like it just fine as is.

But then, I don't understand why people buy a bunch of extra crap for their Kindle (other than a light) once they _have_ held it.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> The only way I can see Amazon handling this in a way that will be satisfactory (to me at least) is give me an option. You can get the K1 next week for $299 and we'll credit you back the $60 to your gift card balance (or some other lower price than $359) OR you can go with a K2 that will deliver/ship/whatever starting on Feb. 24 (for the $359 you have paid).
> 
> Given that option, I will most likely go with the K1 (I have my accessories) as I want it ASAP to accompany me on upcoming travel.
> 
> Thoughts?


It sounds fair - but I'd probably want the newer model and the thought of being put on hold _AGAIN _ is yet another annoyance!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Well said Betsy. I know that I for one would not expect you to sell your accessories for a lower price and before ordering would gladly buy from a member here. I had a similar experience when buying a cellphone. The model I bought was being discontinued and there was a delay in delivery. I was then given the option to purchase the new model or keeping the order I originally made. I decided to keep the original, because it had the same warranty as the newer model and sometimes it is better to buy the model with a proven track record. Everything electronic is upgraded eventually. It is hard to keep up. Amazon has a good reputation for making customers happy. I don't think they expected the rush of purchases from the Oprah endorsement and were in a quandary with what to do with the backorders. They may have decided to wait so that they could offer the option of which model a customer may want.

I will be glad when Monday gets here for all of you waiting. I know you are anxious and just know that there are people who are there for you.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't understand why you'd buy a bunch of extra crap for your Kindle when you haven't even held it yet and you might like it just fine as is.
> 
> But then, I don't understand why people buy a bunch of extra crap for their Kindle (other than a light) once they _have_ held it.


The cover for protection. The car charger because I have to spend waaaay too many hours on the road. The light for reading in bed without disturbing hubby. And the extra battery just in case because I've heard that others have had problems. The skin was just because it's pretty. I wanted to have everything ready once my Kindle got here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Laurie said:


> The cover for protection. The car charger because I have to spend waaaay too many hours on the road. The light for reading in bed without disturbing hubby. And the extra battery just in case because I've heard that others have had problems. The skin was just because it's pretty. I wanted to have everything ready once my Kindle got here.


I'm sorry. This makes no sense to me. It's an appliance, not a baby. People who spend an additional $200 on baby clothes for their Kindle before it ever arrives and they know what it actually looks like....

...well, they are stimulating the economy, I guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it would be nice to know what's going on.  Uncertainty is always the worst thing in any situation.  Just a couple more days!

Glad to hear you contacted Amazon.  My boss always used to say "I can't fix a problem I don't know about."  At the very least, Amazon will learn that they should have handled things differently.  

As Harvey said, Amazon is new to the hardware game.  Even old hands like Apple screw up--look at the iPhone pricing debacle when that was first introduced--they lowered the price shortly after the launch, leaving many early adopters very angry.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm sorry. This makes no sense to me. It's an appliance, not a baby. People who spend an additional $200 on baby clothes for their Kindle before it ever arrives and they know what it actually looks like....
> 
> ...well, they are stimulating the economy, I guess.


Jim,

you don't have to understand. Just accept.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's an appliance, not a baby.


You're supposed to buy stuff for the baby before it arrives?



Betsy


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm sorry. This makes no sense to me.


Makes sense to me. Let's just agree to disagree.



Bacardi Jim said:


> ...well, they are stimulating the economy, I guess.


I feel better. At last there will something good coming out of this!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As Harvey said, Amazon is new to the hardware game. Even old hands like Apple screw up--look at the iPhone pricing debacle when that was first introduced--they lowered the price shortly after the launch, leaving many early adopters very angry.
> 
> Betsy


Not as angry as they were when the iPhone 2.0 came out. That's a better comparison. NEW customers could buy the new iPhone for $200 less than existing customers were charged to upgrade.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Laurie said:


> The cover for protection. The car charger because I have to spend waaaay too many hours on the road. The light for reading in bed without disturbing hubby. And the extra battery just in case because I've heard that others have had problems. The skin was just because it's pretty. I wanted to have everything ready once my Kindle got here.


I would think the car charger will probably work on the new model as well as the light. The battery will go quickly, because they are so hard to get(I'd buy it in a flash). I know this is a hard wait, but we are here for you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Laurie said:


> The cover for protection. The car charger because I have to spend waaaay too many hours on the road. The light for reading in bed without disturbing hubby. And the extra battery just in case because I've heard that others have had problems. The skin was just because it's pretty. I wanted to have everything ready once my Kindle got here.


Assuming you get a K2....

The light should still work.
The battery has been backordered forever, so just cancel that.
The car charger may very likely work.
We don't have exact measurements for the new Kindle so who knows, the cover might work.

The DecalGirl Skin is the only thing (assuming that the pictures are accurate) that won't work at all and you know that in advance. But they DG people are really nice and I am sure if you explained the situation, you could return it. Or you could try to sell it here and probably find a buyer.

So even though the whole situation does have a major pain in the neck quality to it, it's really not as bad as it might seem at first glance.

I'm like you. I like to do things in advance and have things ready. But I have learned that sometimes I have to pay, one way or another, for being super organized and doing things in advance. That is why I am working on being a "recovering perfectionist." Sad, but true.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I'm like you. I like to do things in advance and have things ready. But I have learned that sometimes I have to pay, one way or another, for being super organized and doing things in advance. That is why I am working on being a "recovering perfectionist." Sad, but true.
> 
> L


OK.... THIS makes sense to me. 

Luv ya, Les.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

k_reader said:


> It would be silly to cancel now for sure, but there is no doubt that those pictures Harvey found are legit. There is no doubt that K2 will be released on Monday. The big thing left to find out is the fate and pricing of K1 and what the added features we'd get with K2 are (other than the obvious: thinner, better button placement, and more asthetically pleasing look to the eye).


With all due respect to Harvey (you know I wuv you, right? ) there is nothing but doubt about those pictures and what will be announced. We have had no confirmation at all from Amazon and have only heard unsubstantiated rumors from supposed experts. Until Amazon actually announces they have a new model we do not know anything! So wait until after THE ANNOUNCEMENT then decide if it is worth getting all upset over.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

For those of you talking about bait and switch, this is not bait and switch. They will fill all the orders for K1 while at the same time offering upgrades for those who would prefer K2. Don't worry about companies getting specs for covers and skins, I can almost guarantee you that they already have them, they just can't release anything until the K2 officially comes out. There is no reason to be upset about this. In the end it will be _YOUR_ choice as to which version you will receive. Not to mention as far as we know they might be announcing a student version or an international version. Wait and see and then make your choices.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sherylb said:


> With all due respect to Harvey (you know I wuv you, right? ) there is nothing but doubt about those pictures and what will be announced. We have had no confirmation at all from Amazon and have only heard unsubstantiated rumors from supposed experts. Until Amazon actually announces they have a new model we do not know anything! So wait until after THE ANNOUNCEMENT then decide if it is worth getting all upset over.


I agree, Sheryl. And even though I am slightly more persuaded than I was 48 hours ago, I am still not 100% on the "This is the new Kindle!" bandwagon. That won't happen until after 10 am on Monday, depending on what Jeff B. says.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> OK.... THIS makes sense to me.
> 
> Luv ya, Les.


  Thanks, Jim.

L


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

OK, everybody, rub your earlobe between your thumb and forefinger and repeat after me............Woosawwwwww....Woosawwwww.........

All joking aside, I'm not trying to trivialize everyone's concerns.  Heck, I have some myself, but I'm with Betsy.....we don't even know the situation yet.  When we do, if you are not happy with the way you were treated as a customer, then make your voice heard.  It's the only way Amazon will know how you feel and the only way to effect change.

I'm anxious.  I want my Kindle and have been waiting since December 15th.  Will I go for the new version if given the choice?  Possibly, but I want more information, which I'm sure they will provide.  Will I cancel my order because I don't think Amazon handled the situation as well as they could have?
H _ _ _ (expletive deleted) NO!  I ordered one because I love to read and I thought it was an awesome thing.  That hasn't changed.  I'm not about to cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel something I really want to make a point with Amazon.  They wouldn't even notice.  I would be the one who suffers.  

I think it's premature to get so agitated before we have more than just speculation.  Day after tomorrow all will be revealed and then we'll see!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Will I cancel my order because I don't think Amazon handled the situation as well as they could have?
> H _ _ _ (expletive deleted) NO! I ordered one because I love to read and I thought it was an awesome thing. That hasn't changed. I'm not about to cut off my nose to spite my face and cancel something I really want to make a point with Amazon.


A voice of sanity in the wilderness.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not as angry as they were when the iPhone 2.0 came out. That's a better comparison. NEW customers could buy the new iPhone for $200 less than existing customers were charged to upgrade.


Thanks, Jim, I had stopped following the iPhone by that time as I don't intend to consider one as long as they're tied to AT&T. Want one for a phone, doesn't make much sense to join a network that doesn't work as well as the one I'm on.  Now the iTouch is another matter, she said with lust in her heart.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Not as angry as they were when the iPhone 2.0 came out. That's a better comparison. NEW customers could buy the new iPhone for $200 less than existing customers were charged to upgrade.


Um, how about the early adopters who paid $499 (for the 4GB phone) and the price dropped six weeks later...and then they discontinued it? That would be me. They gave me a $100 credit at the Apple Store which still was less than the price drop.

But guess what...I am still using that 4GB iPhone and it works fine. I haven't upgraded.

L


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Um, how about the early adopters who paid $499 (for the 4GB phone) and the price dropped six weeks later...and then they discontinued it?
> 
> L


I hadn't heard about this. But I am less than surprised.


----------



## Lotus (Oct 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Um, how about the early adopters who paid $499 (for the 4GB phone) and the price dropped six weeks later...and then they discontinued it? That would be me. They gave me a $100 credit at the Apple Store which still was less than the price drop.
> 
> But guess what...I am still using that 4GB iPhone and it works fine. I haven't upgraded.
> 
> L


The new iPhone also came with a more expensive contract. I think it's $69.99 a month instead of $49.99 a month. So, those adopting the new iPhone are paying more in the long run.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I would think the car charger will probably work on the new model as well as the light. The battery will go quickly, because they are so hard to get(I'd buy it in a flash). I know this is a hard wait, but we are here for you.


It would be nice if the charger was the same and there's really no reason why it should change. The light would only work if the case did because that's what it's designed for. I guess I can at least try to be hopeful. The battery is still on-order but I read recently that they've begun shipments on them. If not I could cancel. If I had to take a loss on the skin that wouldn't kill me. Mostly I just don't like the way it was handled and that's what makes me angry. If you sell me something knowing there's a new model about to be released - fine, I can live with that. If you sell me something (or take my order for it) then make me wait several months for it and all along knowing full well there's going to be a newer model released on the same day that my "old" one finally becomes available - that's just plain rotten.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Assuming you get a K2....
> 
> The light should still work.
> The battery has been backordered forever, so just cancel that.
> ...


Thanks. Guess I gotta work on my recovery too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For me, it's not so much being a perfectionist, though I have that too (I hate having typos in my posts), as the feeling "since I can't have the actual thing yet, at least I can have these things that go with it."  There have been many instances of "go-withs" arriving before the actual thing.  My husband just rolls his eyes.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There have been many instances of "go-withs" arriving before the actual thing. My husband just rolls his eyes.
> 
> Betsy


Now I feel less cold, alone and misunderstood.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Lotus said:


> The new iPhone also came with a more expensive contract. I think it's $69.99 a month instead of $49.99 a month. So, those adopting the new iPhone are paying more in the long run.


The people who made out the best are the ones who waited a few months to get an iPhone. The original iPhone was released in late June 2007. The price dropped about 6 or 7 weeks later and they discontinued the 4GB. At the same time, they ramped up production on the 8GB. So, if you bought your iPhone in, say, Oct 2007, you got an 8GB phone at the cheaper price than the folks who paid top dollar back in June.

The only reason to upgrade in July 2009 was if you wanted 3G service. Lotus, you are right -- the service contract with the 3G phone is $20/mo more than what I have.

My husband stood in line on release day 2007 to get an iPhone. His other cellphone had been stolen a few weeks earlier so he went without until the iPhone came out (we were already AT&T customers). The 8GB phone (which he would have bought) sold out 3 customers ahead of him (in line) so he went with the 4GB.

I hadn't paid much attention to the whole iPhone buzz so wasn't really interested. But...I was putting up with a Motorola Razr which was a piece of junk. On a business trip to Las Vegas in late July 2007 I missed a bunch of calls so I came home and said, "Give me a new phone." My husband went off to buy me an iPhone but because of guys and size issues, there was no way I could have 8GB and he'd have 4GB...so I got 4. I think they discontinued my phone 10 days later. So I am truly a "falling through the cracks" person.

He upgraded his phone this past summer (to the 3G). I sold his old phone through a program I found out about here on KBs...flip and swap (something like that. I can dig up the info if anyone is interested). I got $128 for his phone. I also sold the crappy Motorola and got $18 for that.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> " My husband went off to buy me an iPhone but because of guys and size issues, there was no way I could have 8GB and he'd have 4GB...so I got 4. I think they discontinued my phone 10 days later. So I am truly a "falling through the cracks" person.
> L


And, as is appropriate, it's your husband's fault. 

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My husband went off to buy me an iPhone but because of guys and size issues, there was no way I could have 8GB and he'd have 4GB...so I got 4.


You _had_ to go there...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You _had_ to go there...


Hahahahaha...just for you sweetie.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I will add my .02. I just ordered my Kindle this week so I haven't been waiting as long as most. I was going to waiting until Monday after the big announcement to order but didnt want to be stuck in yet another long waiting line. 

Do I want the rumored K2? I dunno. I know that I want a skin and a cover but havent ordered either yet. Can't decide on the cover but I have ordered books (free and $$).  I will decide after the announcement.

Either way her name is Ladybug.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Laurie said:


> It would be nice if the charger was the same and there's really no reason why it should change. The light would only work if the case did because that's what it's designed for. I guess I can at least try to be hopeful. The battery is still on-order but I read recently that they've begun shipments on them. If not I could cancel. If I had to take a loss on the skin that wouldn't kill me. Mostly I just don't like the way it was handled and that's what makes me angry. If you sell me something knowing there's a new model about to be released - fine, I can live with that. If you sell me something (or take my order for it) then make me wait several months for it and all along knowing full well there's going to be a newer model released on the same day that my "old" one finally becomes available - that's just plain rotten.


Thank you, you have expressed my feelings better than I did


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Anne said:


> I agree. I have my Kindle since july. I love it. I have all kinds of accessories for it. The Kindle is only a little over a year old and now they are already coming out with a new Kindle.  I just hope they keep updateing the Kindle I already have. I would wait before I cancel my order to see if there will be a choice that you will be offered between Kindle 1 and Kindle 2. I have no plans to change. I have too much invested in the Kindle I already have.


I wouldn't worry too much about Amazon not supporting the original. It wouldn't make much sense if they did not.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I think that no matter when Amazon announces/releases the new Kindle, people would have been pissed. There would always be a period of time when someone just got their version one, or had it on order and then suddenly version 2 was released.

In a way, I think Amazon's timing (if it is announced Monday), is actually very good. Since no one has gottena Kindle (other than refurb or from someone other than Amazon), there won;t be the complaints about just getting the old one right before the new one is announced...

If people want the current model, they just keep their order as is, and soon get it. if they want the new model, then they cancel their order and re-order (or more than likely Amazon will just offer them to switch which model they have on order).

Also, rumor is that it will be available the 24th - now even if it is, that could mean it is just available to order (or pre-order)... there may be a few month after that before it is shipped.

As for the accessories... I really don't get the anger over that...

it has always been rumored a new version would come out in 2009 (and is the usual tracj record with electronics - a new model sometime after the old has been out a year). if they would have announced this a month ago, announce in 2 months, whatever - there would always be unhappy people...


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Laurie said:


> I did send an email this morning expressing my anger. I'll probably get the standard "you'll be happy" response. I'm sure I will be happy with my Kindle whether it's K1 or K2 - I'm just not happy with how I was treated.
> I hope you're right (and you probably are) about other people on the board being willing to purchase accessories from us. That would at least take some of the sting out this mess. And I'm probably getting angry too soon because at this point everything is still just speculation. I wish that %$^* announcement was today instead of having to wait until Monday!


Laurie, I see we are feeling the same way.

Its not right waiting two months, to have the item switched. And its really not for anyone to debate, when and how we choose to buy accessories for our Kindles.
Its different strokes for different folks, people!

I have a few Oberon Covers and of course I bought Tego skins, that I custom made, YIKES! And one Medge cover and light from Amazon.

I have called them (amazon) , I have emailed them, they know I am upset!
Today they said, call when you have a definite not speculation, and we will discuss this with you.

So , I guess we wait a few more days.

This would NOT have been an issue, if they had said we can't take orders at this time, because of whatever. Then we would not have been put in this position.
But they did not want to be out of any $$$, and have us go else ware. Mean while 
"I am" going to take a loss because of how they handled this.

And like Laurie, I want the newest version......


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

MineKinder said:


> Laurie, I see we are feeling the same way.
> 
> Its not right waiting two months, to have the item switched. And its really not for anyone to debate, when and how we choose to buy accessories for our Kindles.
> Its different strokes for different folks, people!
> ...


1) I don't get the comment about having the item switched... i seriously doubt that Amazon will be sending those who order Kindle 1 version 2 unless the customer actually wants version 2... so no switch about it. You will get what you ordered...

2) You think they should have not taken orders for version 1 What about the people who wanted it, will be perfectly happy with it... becuase you want the latest modle, then no one else should have been able to backorder the older one?

3) there are a lot of assumtions out there, no one (except maybe Amazon itself) knows exactly what is going on, when version 2 will be available, etc... seems rather silly to me when people get angry over it, when nothing is actually known, when it is all specualtion...


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

All this angst and anger and based on what? .... Rumor and supposition.  Has anyone from Amazon stated that K2 is coming out? Nope! Has anyone at Amazon stated that Monday's announcement will introduce the K2? Nope. Has anyone at Amazon said that the K2 will not have a removable battery? Nope. Has anyone at Amazon stated that the rumored K2 will not have a SD slot? Nope. As of right now, there is nothing but pure, 100%, unadulterated speculation.

C'mon people, Amazon has always had VERY good customer support. Have a bit of faith in them and remember ... breathe in through the nose .... and out through the mouth .... slowly ... and again .... that's it .... relax .... in .... out .... good .... 


By the way, not to change the subject, but ... is it just me or was Emily Dickinson a bit of a looker. Oh, man... I gotta get out more...


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

FearNot said:


> All this angst and anger and based on what? .... Rumor and supposition. Has anyone from Amazon stated that K2 is coming out? Nope! Has anyone at Amazon stated that Monday's announcement will introduce the K2? Nope. Has anyone at Amazon said that the K2 will not have a removable battery? Nope. Has anyone at Amazon stated that the rumored K2 will not have a SD slot? Nope. As of right now, there is nothing but pure, 100%, unadulterated speculation.
> 
> C'mon people, Amazon has always had VERY good customer support. Have a bit of faith in them and remember ... breathe in through the nose .... and out through the mouth .... slowly ... and again .... that's it .... relax .... in .... out .... good ....
> 
> By the way, not to change the subject, but ... is it just me or was Emily Dickinson a bit of a looker. Oh, man... I gotta get out more...


We are expressing our feelings here, BECAUSE thats the gist of this post.
To elaborate on how what is being discussed here, in the top threads, is affecting us. As the consumers, that have been waiting for 2 months.

"We" did not make up this rumor and supposition. Its all over the boards....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I remember when I bought my computer telling myself "Buy it and then ignore computer commercials for then next year or so because something new is going to come out." I was right. I have a sneaking suspicion the same was true of Apple producrs. I know the IPhone gen 2 game out really fast and that pissed off some of my IPhone G1 friends. 

The problem with electronics is that the technology is changing so quickly that when you buy something you know do so knowing that the next greatest version is going to be released some time soon. I don't think that it is dishonest, I think that it is the nature of a quickly changing industry. Unfortunately, it leaves a bad taste in the mouth of users who bought the product just before the release or are waiting for the product when the next generation is announced.

I don't think this was Amazon screwing with its customers. I think it was an unexpected endorsement by Oprah causing greater demand then Amazon was prepared for. At the same time, they knew K2 was coming out soon but did not have a specific date.


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't understand why you'd buy a bunch of extra crap for your Kindle when you haven't even held it yet and you might like it just fine as is.
> 
> But then, I don't understand why people buy a bunch of extra crap for their Kindle (other than a light) once they _have_ held it.


Your lack of understanding it doesn't make it crap.


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

In this day and age isn't it widely accepted that electronics are continually being  upgraded?  Computers, iphones etc.  Yes, there are a gazillion of these items out there and maybe because there is only one kind of Kindle as I speak, we are feeling a bit threatened that we wasted our money and shame on Amazon for not telling us when we ordered Kindle 1 that there would be a Kindle 2.  

I love my Kindle 1 and I use it only for reading.  Nothing is going to change that feeling.  Not the announcement of Kindle 2 or Kindle 3 etc.  When I bought a new car, I new that there would be yet another version of my car the next year.  Does it keep me from buying this car?  We're in a star wars era and you've really got to expect that technological changes and upgrades are happening every day.  My thoughts though.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^^Nicely said.


----------



## Persephone76 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just have to pipe in and say that if, in this economy, people's biggest concern is whether or not to take an optional upgrade (which may or may not exist), or have to sell some unused gear--well then you are doing pretty well compared to those who are losing their jobs, homes, etc.  With everything going on in the world, it's shocking people can get SO worked up over an electronic that they WILL receive.  Calm down peeps. I can't believe people are e-mailing Amazon with rants about a RUMOR they read on the internet.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazon screwed with us because they had a completed design in late SEPTEMBER (Boy Genius had the ripped off K2 on Oct 3rd), one month before Oprah.  After Oprah, they knew they were sold out... yet still no word that they were already in production of K2. Lets do the math here... they were out of stock in Mid-November and here we are in mid-February with the K1s finally arriving (I am confident they will be shipping the K1s next week) this is a 3 month lead time.  K2s will be available Feb 24 (allegedly blah blah) so, they have been in production since late November.  They knew very well in October that they were producing the K2, what it would look like, etc.... They could have easily posted both types on their website, with a price difference, and shipped everything at arrival in February.  

I hope they are not as stupid as I think they are being, and I hope they have a sweetener to this deal, because I'm sick of waiting.  I want the kindle, and I want a nice cover, and  I want it now!  Rant over.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Persephone76, I would have to say that comment is condescending.  Everyone knows about the problems in the world, many of us on this blog have physical challenges, etc.... If you think those pictures are just a rumor, you are fooling yourself.  Amazon has not been forthcoming and people are frustrated and this blog is a great place where people with something in common (Kindle) come to talk about kindle, or in this case, vent their frustrations.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Amazon screwed with us because they had a completed design in late SEPTEMBER (Boy Genius had the ripped off K2 on Oct 3rd), one month before Oprah. After Oprah, they knew they were sold out... yet still no word that they were already in production of K2. Lets do the math here... they were out of stock in Mid-November and here we are in mid-February with the K1s finally arriving (I am confident they will be shipping the K1s next week) this is a 3 month lead time. K2s will be available Feb 24 (allegedly blah blah) so, they have been in production since late November. They knew very well in October that they were producing the K2, what it would look like, etc.... They could have easily posted both types on their website, with a price difference, and shipped everything at arrival in February.
> 
> I hope they are not as stupid as I think they are being, and I hope they have a sweetener to this deal, because I'm sick of waiting. I want the kindle, and I want a nice cover, and I want it now! Rant over.


Again... everyone is making assumptions - including yours that they knew back in Oct what the Kindle 2 would be like, and that they started production in Nov... that the Kindle 2 will be available Feb 24th...

Until Amazon actually announces it, no one knows for sure... and getting angry over assumtions (assumptions that seem to believe the worse of Amazon) is silly.

Maybe the leaked design of Kindle 2 was only one of several possible designs, maybe they just recently decided which one to go with, maybe the avialibility of 2/24 will be when you can actually order it (with a generous wait time becuase that is when they will start production), maybe they were going to offer it later in the year but decided to come out earlier becuase they can produce it (or more) quicker than version 1... all of those are assumtions too, but seems more reasonable considering Amazon is really know for they customer care, then other ones floating around...

To get angry at Amazon, sending them angry e-mails as some have done, based soley on assumtions and rumors, it out of line...

At least wait until you actually have reliable, verified information before going off on them...


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

k_reader said:


> Persephone76, I would have to say that comment is condescending. Everyone knows about the problems in the world, many of us on this blog have physical challenges, etc.... If you think those pictures are just a rumor, you are fooling yourself. Amazon has not been forthcoming and people are frustrated and this blog is a great place where people with something in common (Kindle) come to talk about kindle, or in this case, vent their frustrations.


Okay - donlt get the claim that Amazon has not been forthcoming... What, becuase they are not addressing rumors and are sticking to their time table of the press conference? Or becuase you think they should have announced sooner... and exactly how soon before a new product comes out do you require people to make an announcement...


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

They are not forthcoming because they have been taking back orders for 2 1/2 months on a product that they already had in production a second version of.  Many people are frustrated because they have purchased accessories for a product that they will end up not taking since the new version will be available at the same time the old version is finally shipped.  If you already are enjoying your Kindle, then its different, you've had it, enjoyed it, all electronics get a v2 etc... We've been waiting and waiting.  I did not email Amazon and as everyone has said, we'll see!  But there is no doubt in my mind that v2 will be released 2/24.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess I don't understand why everyone is upset either.  You'll get what you paid for, I'm certain.  A Kindle 1.  I think you're all upset because you bought all the accessories for your K1 and now you want  K2.  That is not Amazon's fault.  You didn't have to purchase anything before you had it in your hands and frankly it's a little crazy to do so, or a least wait until it's shipped.  I wouldn't purchase accessories for something I'd never seen or held or lived with.  What if I hated it? All that money lost.

I think you're all mad at yourselves for spending $$$  on stuff that commits you to the K1 when now you may want the K2.  That's your fault, not Amazon's.  Take some responsibility for your choices.

This happens all of the time.  Buy an ipod, two weeks later a newer version comes out.  Buy a computer, same thing.  Phone, same thing.  We've all had it happen to us.  Yes, it's lame but I don't see why you're so upset with Amazon.  You'll get what you ordered and paid for.  You had to know they'd come out with a new model sometime.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I guess I don't understand why everyone is upset either. You'll get what you paid for, I'm certain. A Kindle 1. I think you're all upset because you bought all the accessories for your K1 and now you want K2. That is not Amazon's fault. You didn't have to purchase anything before you had it in your hands and frankly it's a little crazy to do so, or a least wait until it's shipped. I wouldn't purchase accessories for something I'd never seen or held or lived with. What if I hated it? All that money lost.
> 
> I think you're all mad at yourselves for spending $$$ on stuff that commits you to the K1 when now you may want the K2. That's your fault, not Amazon's. Take some responsibility for your choices.
> 
> This happens all of the time. Buy an ipod, two weeks later a newer version comes out. Buy a computer, same thing. Phone, same thing. We've all had it happen to us. Yes, it's lame but I don't see why you're so upset with Amazon. You'll get what you ordered and paid for. You had to know they'd come out with a new model sometime.


Not true. Im pissed because I want what I ordered, a kindle 1, and got stuck waitng all this extra time just so I could have the "option" of upgrading to a kindle 2, which I dont want.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

You'll get your K1.  You'll also get a choice.

You waited because of Oprah.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> You'll get your K1. You'll also get a choice.
> 
> You waited because of Oprah.


I dont believe this much of a long wait was just because of Oprah.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I think you're all upset because you bought all the accessories for your K1 and now you want K2. That is not Amazon's fault.
> I think you're all mad at yourselves for spending $$$ on stuff that commits you to the K1 when now you may want the K2. That's your fault, not Amazon's. Take some responsibility for your choices.


I said before that the money spent on accessories was not the problem. I have a good job, make good money and it was discretionary money that was spent, both on accessories and the Kindle. Yes, I know I have not yet been charged for the Kindle. My reason for being upset is that it seems Amazon was trying to lock in people to the Kindle, insuring they would not look as Sony or others. No, it is not illegal. it seems to me to unethical. My futher concern is do I want to continue spending money with a company who would use these tactics. Yes, I know about the free classic books. They are part of why I liked the idea of an ereader. But, Amazon would be the only source of most of the new books by authors i am currently reading. If I can not get past the idea of Amazon knowingly taking orders on a product that they were pushing, even as they were about to bring a new item out, I will not be able to purchase another item from Amazon again, of any sort.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Benjamin said:


> I dont believe this much of a long wait was just because of Oprah.


I have to agree. I think they could have shipped K1's possibly a week or two ago but rather than anger a lot of people who got K1s and then days later the K2s were available, Amazon is trying to give people a choice - so it would seem.

But they sure have a lot of angry people. I still don't get why.

Amazon can't win. What would you rather have them do? I really think they were out of K1s until a few weeks ago. I think they're ready to ship. They also are releasing K2s. They're not going to stop selling, that goes against every business plan. And those who ordered a K1 don't have to be given a choice but it seems like they're going to offer one.

I guess I still don't understand why everyone is so upset. What else would you have them do?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

They should have announced in January (when the photos for the K2 were taken... notice the NYTimes picture of Obama and the date on the K2 shots) that the K2 would be available to ship Feb 24th... that the K1 would be available to ship Feb ?? and what the price of each one is, and what the features are.  People could have made decisions based on price, features etc... Amazon needs to remember that they will continue to have a relationship with the kindle owner and who is buttering their bread.  Once I get a kindle, I'll be spending a ton of $$$ on books from them.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

By the way, they ran out of K1s during Thanksgiving week.  That was 10 weeks ago.


----------



## noblesrus (Oct 29, 2008)

The people who are having to wait weeks for their Kindles are not the first group that this has happened to. I ordered mine in January of last year and received it in April. It wasn't because Amazon was trying to scam us for any reason it was because they just didn't realize how well the Kindle was going to be received and I think that they also had problems at the factory where they were being made. So this attitude that everyone has about this delay being that Amazon is trying to pull something on you don't forget that they have had these delays before. I happen to be a gadget freak and I have before bought an item and have had something newer come out within a month or two. I realize that this is a chance that I am taking with any electronics I buy.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

k_reader said:


> They should have announced in January (when the photos for the K2 were taken... notice the NYTimes picture of Obama and the date on the K2 shots) that the K2 would be available to ship Feb 24th... that the K1 would be available to ship Feb ?? and what the price of each one is, and what the features are. People could have made decisions based on price, features etc... Amazon needs to remember that they will continue to have a relationship with the kindle owner and who is buttering their bread. Once I get a kindle, I'll be spending a ton of $$$ on books from them.


This would make you happy, but what about those people who ordered end of Nov or all through Dec and they're still waiting? Amazon had to pick a date and the date they chose to announce the K2 (so it seems...) is Feb 9th. They have a business model. They have reasons for following it.

I'm sure there will be a lot more people happy with the ability to make a choice between K1 and K2 than those who are upset because they were sold a Kindle, had to wait 10 weeks and then a new one was released that they could exchange their old order for, probaly not losing their place in line...

Yeah, I'm still not seeing why everyone is so upset. Except those who have spent a lot of $$$ on accessories. I would be mad too. But at myself, not Amazon. They didn't force or encourage anyone to buy accessories, that was all personal choice.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

intinst said:


> I said before that the money spent on accessories was not the problem. I have a good job, make good money and it was discretionary money that was spent, both on accessories and the Kindle. Yes, I know I have not yet been charged for the Kindle. My reason for being upset is that it seems Amazon was trying to lock in people to the Kindle, insuring they would not look as Sony or others. No, it is not illegal. it seems to me to unethical. My futher concern is do I want to continue spending money with a company who would use these tactics. Yes, I know about the free classic books. They are part of why I liked the idea of an ereader. But, Amazon would be the only source of most of the new books by authors i am currently reading. If I can not get past the idea of Amazon knowingly taking orders on a product that they were pushing, even as they were about to bring a new item out, I will not be able to purchase another item from Amazon again, of any sort.


Wait a minute... you think it is unethical that Amazon does not offer their product (ie ebooks in kindle format) in other formats/for their competitor's products? That is really stretching it (and some of it is even outside of Amazon's control).

And all companies continue to sell one version of a product up until a new version comes out... and hopefully they will still continue to sell version 1, even with version 2 out.

it seems that becuase you want the latest model, that you think Amazon shouldn't have been still offering the older one during this period... well fine for you, but what about all the people who want the original modle... they shouldn't have been allowed to order? or Amazon should have rushed through there announcement (if there will be one) of the version 2, before everything was ready, just to please you.

Remeber, this is not the forst time there has been a waiting period for the Kindle and it is highly doubtful that it has anything to do with a new version being offered.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> This would make you happy, but what about those people who ordered end of Nov or all through Dec and they're still waiting? Amazon had to pick a date and the date they chose to announce the K2 (so it seems...) is Feb 9th. They have a business model. They have reasons for following it.
> 
> I'm sure there will be a lot more people happy with the ability to make a choice between K1 and K2 than those who are upset because they were sold a Kindle, had to wait 10 weeks and then a new one was released that they could exchange their old order for, probaly not losing their place in line...
> 
> Yeah, I'm still not seeing why everyone is so upset. Except those who have spent a lot of $$$ on accessories. I would be mad too. But at myself, not Amazon. They didn't force or encourage anyone to buy accessories, that was all personal choice.


Kindlemom - i don't get it either. In fact, i think people should be grateful if given a chance to change their order (if desired) and not lose their place in line. Few companies would do that!

As for accessories, I am really surprised at how many bought them so long before the relase date... What if the accessory was defective, you (depending on when you bought it) wouldn't even have a chance to know it (by testing it with your Kindle) before the allowed return policy of most places... Plus new stuff (covers, skins) keep coming out... why lock yourself into something long before your Kindle arrives when there might be something you like even better released closer to your ship date?


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> .....My reason for being upset is that it seems Amazon was trying to lock in people to the Kindle, insuring they would not look as Sony or others. No, it is not illegal. it seems to me to unethical....... If I can not get past the idea of Amazon knowingly taking orders on a product that they were pushing, even as they were about to bring a new item out, I will not be able to purchase another item from Amazon again, of any sort.


intinst,

When you ordered your Kindle, what was the time frame for delivery?

If I remember correctly, mid-December order dates gave a 12-13 week delivery date. How did Amazon 'lock you in to the Kindle' when you knew that it could be 3 months before it was delivered? Before you clicked the BUY button you could have backed off and bought that Sony eReader. 

I suspect that you are feeling locked in because you ordered accessories for your Kindle. I know exactly how you feel. Like Leslie, I bought the iPhone for $499 a few weeks after it was introduced. Since I've been an Apple fan for 19 years, I just KNEW they might come out with a new version very soon after I bought mine (cause it's happened before). They instead DROPPED THE PRICE $200. Did they sell iPhones AFTER knowing they were going to drop the price? Sure they did! I'm sure they had made the decision to drop the price BEFORE I bought my phone.

So, I had a choice to make.....be very pissed about the price drop OR chalk it up to the experience of buying cutting edge technology and being able to show it off to all my friends while enjoying it.

I decided that I'd rather enjoy my phone and hope that Apple was making good business decisions so they would stay in business a LONG time and continue making gadgets that I really like. Even though I lost $100 by buying my iPhone just before Apple dropped the price (they gave early adopters a $100 credit), I had been buying electronic gadgets long enough to know that these things happen. Any time you buy a computer, an iPod, a cell phone - you run the risk that something more desirable will come on the market tomorrow.

I don't think Amazon has treated you unfairly. They told you how long you would have to wait for delivery. They told us that K2 would be here in 2009. They have not taken any money from you. It was your choice to pre-order accessories for your Kindle.

I have a fully decked out Kindle - three months old - with skin, leather cover, and light. If the K2 has enticing features, I'll probably sell mine (at a loss) and get the new one. Then I can have the pleasure of buying all the cool things to dress it up too.  Just doing my part to stimulate the economy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

intinst said:


> I am not worried about the money spent for accessories. I will send back the package that will arrive in the next couple of days. The SD card has other uses. The Strangedog cover can be given away. Principles of a company do matter. Amazon has not shown that they have many in this case





intinst said:


> I said before that the money spent on accessories was not the problem. I have a good job, make good money and it was discretionary money that was spent, both on accessories and the Kindle.


I am very disappointed in my inability to communicate. 
Accessories are not the problem. 
I believe that either the old or the new Kindle would work as a reader.
I do not think that Amazon was being forthcoming in the reason for the delay in shipping. If I had been informed up front I probably would have chosen the K1, were it available in an earlier time frame. Now, I am not sure that I will be able to deal with Amazon in any manner because of my perception of their unethical behavior. I am trying to look at it from both sides. Some of the comments here have helped. I do not feel that I am being "silly" as some have stated. I feel that woo many companies have as their business plan, "There is a sucker born every minute."


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

intinst said:


> I am very disappointed in my inability to communicate.
> Accessories are not the problem.
> I believe that either the old or the new Kindle would work as a reader.
> I do not think that Amazon was being forthcoming in the reason for the delay in shipping. If I had been informed up front I probably would have chosen the K1, were it available in an earlier time frame. Now, I am not sure that I will be able to deal with Amazon in any manner because of my perception of their unethical behavior. I am trying to look at it from both sides. Some of the comments here have helped. I do not feel that I am being "silly" as some have stated. I feel that woo many companies have as their business plan, "There is a sucker born every minute."


deleted since my comments were not 100% PC, and disgareeing with someone and saying i think they are being silly is a "no-no".

BTW - was perfectly calm and being nice...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

perhaps yiou are right goodbye


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm throwing a flag here. Let's calm down a bit. No need to call people silly or anything else, let's keep it friendly, OK?

Thanks!

Betsy
Moderator, Kindleboards


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

All this anger over _"mistreatment"_ from Amazon because they took backorders for 2 1/2 months when they plan on announcing K2 is ridiculous. You have not been mistreated. Amazon is in business to make money. However they do not take your money until they actually ship an item. You will get your K1 if you ordered a K1. You will be given the option to get a K2 if you prefer to have a K2. No mistreatment there. They are giving you an _option_ not many other companies will do that. They would simply say we are no longer supporting this version and are shipping you this version instead. As far as accessories go if you ordered K1 accessories then stick to your order of the K1, if you haven't ordered accessories yet then go ahead and upgrade to K2 and order your accessories once you get it. They will have accessories for K2 because I can guarantee that once Amazon finalized the design for K2 they sent out the specs to the companies who make accessories for the K1 and they will appear on their sites shortly after the release of K2. RELAX people, enjoy the K for what it is, an excellent device supported by an excellent company.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> Yeah, I'm still not seeing why everyone is so upset. Except those who have spent a lot of $$$ on accessories. I would be mad too. But at myself, not Amazon. They didn't force or encourage anyone to buy accessories, that was all personal choice.


However comma Amazon certinly has all those little goodies right where they are easy to see and yearn for. I am not really upset about K2 -- EXCEPT -- they changed the size and if you buy one you have to buy new accessories. That's a rip-off! Well Maybe -- although I confess I love to buy accessories. . . Darn, another dilemma . . . But I wonderrrrrrrrr how long is it going to take Oberon and Strangedog to make new designs?


----------



## Anita (Jan 3, 2009)

Tippy said:


> However comma Amazon certinly has all those little goodies right where they are easy to see and yearn for.


All those "little goodies" should be available for purchase by the large number of people who already own a Kindle.

Technically I am not even a Kindle customer yet since I have neither received nor paid for one. I'm just an Amazon customer with an open order for an item that is not in stock. I still have the freedom to easily cancel the order at any time before shipment - and that is good customer service, IMO.

Honestly, I am getting rather excited about the possibility of a an upgraded version and if I get a choice, well *lucky me*  . I'm not unhappy at all.

If anybody is lusting for a red M-Edge cover with a light - don't buy one for a couple days because I may have one for sale. Or not. Who knows?

As for all the vendors who sell accessories....well, it would be in their best interests to come up to speed quickly so they can get new customers. Hopefully they won't have to make huge changes to their designs. If the pictures we have seen are the real thing, a slight change in size will be the biggest factor for covers. But there will still be original Kindle owners buying accessories, so we may wait longer to get products from smaller companies like Oberon and Strangedog because they can't keep lots of inventory around. The skin companies are obviously dealing with new hardware designs all the time so they should be able to handle the changes relatively quickly.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> You had to know they'd come out with a new model sometime.


Yes - but not on the same day they finally release what they've had us waiting months for.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I just want my Kindle.  At this point, the main reason I am interested in the news conference is the hope they will start shipping soon.  If I have a choice and go with the new version, I may have a beautiful unused Oberon cover and a skin to sale.  If I had ordered the Kindle the day I first thought about it - instead of thinking it over a couple of weeks- I would have had it in December.  As my son used to say "My bad".  
It may have been poor planning on Amazon's part not to have enough to make it through Christmas, but they are probably not too happy about that either.   Wouldn't it be interesting to know how many people have ordered and not received their Kindles?  So, I will just see what they say and hope they ship something soon, preferably before February 24th.  I can't imagine not being happy with whatever I get.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I sympathize with everyone who has had to wait months for a Kindle.  I think that Amazon could have done better giving out information to the people in the queue. I also think that given that they knew there was a new one around the corner they should have informed the people who had ordered that they might have a choice (if they do).  But, if they had been selling the K1 and delivering them up until the time that K2 came out, then they would have all those same people really unhappy.  So this was a no win for Amazon and their lack of experience in this game shows.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

DITTO:  Betsy couldn't have said it any better.  For all we know Monday could be about getting more authors on board or sales outside of the US or language availability...doubtful; but we won't know until Monday.  So hang on tight and be patient.  Good job Betsy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I believe what has caused so much anger is just the fact that the announcement of K2 (supposedly) comes on the heels of a long waiting period. If Amazon had announced the release of K2 during one of the periods when ship times were immediate and with a month or 2 launch date, I don't think as many people would be complaining. I think most of the anger/frustration being expressed stems from the timing.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I wanted the Kindle in 2007 and it was sold out. A lot of people had to wait months to get it. I don't think they planned it then and I don't think this was planned either. Amazon underestimated how many K1s would be bought and that left them in a very dicey position. Let's wait until the anouncement tomorrow. I doubt that everyone is going to be pleased. 

I know this is hard and I'm not trying to minimize it, but you will be pleased with your Kindle and it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Anita said:


> ... Technically I am not even a Kindle customer yet since I have neither received nor paid for one. I'm just an Amazon customer with an open order for an item that is not in stock. I still have the freedom to easily cancel the order at any time before shipment - and that is good customer service, IMO.
> 
> Honestly, I am getting rather excited about the possibility of a an upgraded version and if I get a choice, well *lucky me*  . I'm not unhappy at all. ...


This morning I dreamed that Amazon had shipped my Kindle-to-be the day before the press conference. I woke up with the feeling that it was a bad dream. I would not have thought a few weeks ago that I could be upset thinking my Kindle would ship two weeks earlier than my estimated ship date. 

DH and I ordered the Kindle knowing that there would be a long wait. We also knew that there were already K2 rumors. If something had occurred to change my mind concerning whether the Kindle best fit what I wanted from an ebook reader, we could have cancelled our order.

I have purchased some accessories prior to receiving my Kindle. I thought about each one before making my decision to purchase. One, a Mighty Bright XtraFlex2 book light is not book or ebook specific.  I had wanted an additional book light so that I could leave my travel book light packed (and therefore not forget it). I knew when I bought the DecalGirl skin (Burlwood) that it was silly to buy it early but it was a pattern that both DH and I liked. If I end up with a K2 instead of a K1 then we will find a home for it either by giving it to a coworker of DH or by selling it. The third accessory was a StrangeDog cover (Serious Color). I knew that those were difficult to get and I prefer the feel of cloth over smooth leather. It also provided me something to use in sewing my own padded case for putting inside a purse. (I knew I would need a new purse as I currently carry a purse just barely big enough for my wallet, PDA, cell phone, keys, etc.) I also knew that it would not be difficult to sell the StrangeDog cover for what it cost me if it turned out that I could not use it or found that I did not want it.

If the announcement tomorrow is about the K2, then those of us who have a Kindle on order will know 
the specifications of each version,
whether or not Amazon will be shipping both versions as new items
the price of each version,
and the shipping time frame for each version.

We will each need to decide whether we still prefer the Kindle and, if so, which version we want based on our preferences due to form, fit, function, price, shipping schedule, and accessories, if any. So far, I still prefer either version of the Kindle to its competition. I am still looking forward to reading on my own Kindle.

Personally I think that Amazon will do the best they can for their customers while making the best decisions they can for their company. As has been stated, no matter when they announce a new version, someone will be unhappy.
EDIT: In case I was not clear, I am not upset with Amazon and will NOT cancel my order. I will be happy if they give us a choice but do not yet know how I will decide if that is so. Tomorrow will tell.

Anna


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

If I may; I'd like to mediate based on a few facts.

Amazon is known for great customer service.

Fact: I am on my third Kindle; each has been returned and replaced...No questions asked. I have also exchanged and or returned other non-K Amazon items no questions asked. To me...that is great customer service.

Fact: On this site and on the Discussions forum; I have witnessed many "I wish K.2 had this that...etc." Many many complaints about button placement, size...thickness...etc. It looks to me that Amazon is bending over backwards trying to please everyone...even offering an option to choose between K1 and K2. I believe that is very generous. I just bought a new laptop 2 mos ago and the model is already being replaced by another version...Nobody is offering me a choice there. Also, Amazon was replacing broken Kindles due to *user negligence * at half price...hello? I know that if I drop my laptop there will be no such offer!!

*Amazon: It looks a bit to me, that they are damned if they do and damned if they don't.* If we, in general, don't cut this out...Amazon could very well say you know what: 30 day guarantee and that's it period. K1, K2 tough. No replacements no options no anything. Do not bite the hand that feeds you. We need to look at the manner in which other companies handle such matters; we wouldn't be so quick to criticize Amazon. Microsoft wouldn't help me with a microsoft question unless I forked up 32 dollars. I told them to keep it; I'd find the answer elsewhere...and it was their product still under warranty.

Also, DO NOT underestimate the power of Oprah or TV in general. Remember back in the day when she went down to a size 8 and people en mass follwed her diet plan; not to mention the Susan Powter 15 minutes and Millions fame...or the Suzanne Somers merchandise.

I do strongly _believe_ that Amazon had no clue the repercussions that Oprah's K1 show was going to create. It probably did tenfold + than anticipated and it couldn't have been easy for them in any way. It can't be easy trying to keep K.1 users happy while trying to keep up with technology and to make good on *requested* improvements to K.2. all while offering *a choice* and meeting demands. (I can't help but thinking of the Lucy episode with the chocolate candy on the conveyer belt...that is probably what they are up against.) I think this current situation was coincidental poor timing and a case being overwhelmed. I don't think Amazon out to dupe anyone.

I'm certain anyone who comes up with a product wishes it could do so well; but there is no way of knowing what the outcome will be; if that were the case we would all be entrepreneurs and wealthy. Look at the "mood ring" craze the creator probably thought he or she would be lucky to sell 50 let alone millions. (OK..I'm dating myself; but you get my point, I'm sure.)

This is just my opinion; and I'm sure Amazon is making money hand over fist...but I do think that they have been fair (to their ability) and generous with their policy. I know when I first got my K...I called them several times with questions and they answered them fully without expecting me to fork over $$ to answer a simple question or ten...lol. Let's not get greedy and cut our noses to spite our faces...Amazon could be far worse.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

sjc - that's exactly what I was thinking.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You are welcome. I'm not trying to take sides...I just feel that there shouldn't even be sides. We've been very lucky to date and if we tick off Amazon enough, they could say the heck with us; K1, K2 or not; and we'd all be screwed.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I am one of those that is still waiting for my Kindle which was ordered on December 1st.  I already have a skin and a cover, light, charger, and larger purse.  I enjoyed shopping for the accessories while waiting.  Am I upset with Amazon?  No, I am not.  If I am given the option of the K1 or K2 I will choose the K2 and be extremely grateful.  I much prefer being given the option than to have been sent version one in December and then have the new version come out in February.  If I have to wait a little longer then I will do that and use the time to sell the skin and cover .... any buyers?  

As people have said, technology changes and newer version of products are constantly coming out.  How many times are we actually given an option in time to make an informed decision?  Of course, this could all just be rumor and they just ran out of Kindles for a few months ... it HAS happened before.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I believe what has caused so much anger is just the fact that the announcement of K2 (supposedly) comes on the heels of a long waiting period. If Amazon had announced the release of K2 during one of the periods when ship times were immediate and with a month or 2 launch date, I don't think as many people would be complaining. I think most of the anger/frustration being expressed stems from the timing.


Yeah that!

I would be so happy right now, if I had been shipped Kindle 1 in a timely manner. I would NOT be fretting over having the newest Kindle.
I would be enjoying all my accessories, and Kindle 1. I know, I would!

Its the timing of this, combined with all the accessories I bought :-(
This board celebrates accessories, and I naively jumped on board!
And had a joyous time doing it!
And now I am in a position I did not expect, having unused accessories and a different version Kindle about to come out.
Do I wish it had come down differently, yes absolutely.
But I will pick myself up, dust myself off, and be looking forward to the Kindle 2.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

I think what happened was the Oprah deal was used to sell out the K1s to make room for K2, but Amazon didn't anticipate those orders plus all the Christmas orders to be so high.  They probably had the K2 slated for Feb. thinking that they would have less than a month of backorders.  This way wouldn't have caused so many people hanging, but it didn't work out that way.  Actually, the way that it did pan out probably helped create more of a buzz than if they didn't sell out of K1s.

I don't know.  I'm probably just talking out of my a$$ at this point.  It's late.  Did any of it make any senses?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I would like to apologize to all for my losing it yesterday. There is no excuse for my ranting and raving.
Sincerely,
R.E. Moore


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Intist:  Quite understandable.  It can be very frustrating for sure.  I promise you...Kindle 1 or 2; will be all that you expected and more.  Worth the wait; you'll see.  I hope that you didn't really cancel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Quite a few people in this thread with egg on their face now.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

Yup... I agree.  Amazon was  not forthcoming and could have treated its customers (who have been waiting for months) much better- I will not be getting a new kindle 1 from Amazon. I am happy about Kindle 2, but leary of Amazon.  I'm glad I didn't buy any accessories ahead of time!

Its funny because so many said, well "when the iphone came out a month later $200 cheaper, I wasn't mad"... that surprises me.  They weren't mad, not even a little?  I saw a lot of really upset people on TV. 

Yes, I am disappointed in Amazon, but I'm happy I'll be getting the newest version for the same price.  But was I mad this weekend? Yes.  Am I still upset about Amazon stringing us along ? Yes.  Maybe after I have my kindle in my hands, my memories will also be sweet and I'll say, no big deal that Amazon strung us along thinking we'd be getting K1 from them, when they've known since Nov that we'd be getting K2.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll admit.  I was mad this morning.  But I got over it for the most part - and if I get an exchange for my M-Edge I'll be cool.  I'm not sure I'm leary of Amazon, even though they may have been able to handle this better.  Working for a software company I understand that they were caught in between a rock-and-a-hard-place - someone was not going to be happy no matter what they did.  There are always costs associated in cases like these.  I'm sure I'll get over it as soon as I have that sweet thing in my paws.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Which one is "Leary of Amazon?"


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

Each one would be interesting in their own right! LMAO!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jim:  ROTFLMAO.  You are killing me today.  I need to laugh...keep em' coming.  You can be a stand in for my husband and his wit; he has to work late...you can take over until he gets home.  He's going to have a field day when he sees what I've been up to all day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

jmeaders said:


> Each one would be interesting in their own right! LMAO!


I'm happy that you didn't take offense at my poking fun of your misspelling. It just really struck me when you and k_reader made the same error in consecutive posts. And then my brain did that thing it does...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sjc said:


> Jim: ROTFLMAO. You are killing me today. I need to laugh...keep em' coming. You can be a stand in for my husband and his wit; he has to work late...you can take over until he gets home. He's going to have a field day when he sees what I've been up to all day.


I keep telling LR--you aren't groupies, you're _write-aids._ 

(Like the drugstore, only not.)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Jim:  You are going to make me pee and then Vampy is going to break out his depends picture again...lol.  Speaking of which; where was he during all of this?...so unlike him.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sjc said:


> Jim: You are going to make me pee and then Vampy is going to break out his depends picture again...lol. Speaking of which; where was he during all of this?...so unlike him.


He was in chat with me and a bunch of others.

L


----------



## Aki (Jan 28, 2009)

No kindle for me. =/. I canceled my order. Sprint does not work where I live. I called Sprint and asked if there are plans to expand to this area soon the answer was no. :[.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Aki:  You can still use it via USB/computer if that makes any difference to you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You know that the Kindle works just fine without the Whispernet, right? The Whispernet makes it super-convenient but even without it, it is easy to transfer books and content. I was in Europe for a month last fall and very quickly adapted to non-Whispernet Kindle use. We have several members here who are in non-Whispernet areas and love their Kindles.

Just my 2 cents.

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Also, unless you actually get a Kindle and try it... you don't know if Whispernet actually won;t work. 

Sprint cell phones do not work in my house, where i live was not on the old coverage map - yet it works for me (I usually can only get 3 bars, but is enough).


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

TM said:


> Also, unless you actually get a Kindle and try it... you don't know if Whispernet actually won;t work.
> 
> Sprint cell phones do not work in my house, where i live was not on the old coverage map - yet it works for me (I usually can only get 3 bars, but is enough).


Same here. My roommate used to have Sprint and couldn't get a signal in our apartment, yet I always have 5 bars on my Kindle.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

You might want to check the new map - they've greatly expanded coverage, now in all fifty states. Hey, it works in Veblen, SD now, where even getting ANY cell phone requires both an external antenna and sometimes for you to drive up onto a hill -- really, there isn't good service there, but NOW it's on the list for slower coverage (but I suspect you'll still need to drive up on a hill).


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to take a guess here... but I think what happened is that they worked out more roaming agreements with other cell companies


----------



## Aki (Jan 28, 2009)

Looked at the new maps, nope. Not within miles of my town. Funny thing is...we're a major passway for California traffic. ATT doesn't work well, my phone usually has none or one bar. =/. Verizon works wonderfully here, ATT barely works, Sprint no bars or signal at all. 

So without whispernet I would have to manually download the kindle books and transfer them over to the kindle?

I wonder would the text -> speech work with no whispernet? Or newspaper delivery?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Newspapers can be downloaded using the USB cable. I don't know why text to speech would need Whispernet to work. It sounds like it is a program that converts the words into speech. I can't see why the program would require whispernet but I have never used those types of programs before.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Aki*: I suggest keeping the order as planned; *get K2, TRY IT*... You have *30 days * to return it if not completely satisfied.

My wireless signal stinks...but there are some days where I get just enough signal to download. *HOWEVER*, that being said:
I have *great* signal just a short *mile* away from my house. *Great* signal at my Mom's; *great* at work... *SO* my _fix_ is this: I one-click all the material I want; when I get to work where there is perfect signal; I just flip the whispernet switch on in my purse...books download. I'm not "using" K at work; just simply flipping the switch as I put my purse under my desk. I go home after work and enjoy.

*You have nothing to lose by accepting the 30 day offer.*


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Keep in mind what I said too. My roommate with a sprint phone had *no bars* in our apartment. He had to go outside to talk on his phone, or use it in his car. I always have *five bars* on my Kindle! It doesn't make much sense, but it does work.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Since you are a college student, did you check out the signal strength around school? I email my notes from lecture after a class concludes and before I make my way to my next one.


----------

